# Google Chrome Lesezeichen und Passwörter Backup



## BartholomO (22. August 2012)

*Google Chrome Lesezeichen und Passwörter Backup*

Hi Leute, wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie man in Google Chrome seine Lesezeichen und Passwörter exportieren kann und dann wieder Importieren, als Sicherung. Eine Möglichkeit die Lesezeichen zu Exportieren habe ich schon gefunden aber für Passwörter noch nicht. Am besten wäre so ein Programm wie bei Firefox: MozBackup

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## K3n$! (22. August 2012)

*AW: Google Chrome Lesezeichen und Passwörter Backup*

Guck mal hier:

Google Groups


----------



## BartholomO (22. August 2012)

*AW: Google Chrome Lesezeichen und Passwörter Backup*

Also es reicht den User Data Ordner zu kopieren und dann wieder einzufügen wenn man des wieder will wie zu dem Zeitpunkt?


----------



## K3n$! (22. August 2012)

*AW: Google Chrome Lesezeichen und Passwörter Backup*

Nehme ich an 

Probier es doch einfach mal aus


----------



## BartholomO (22. August 2012)

*AW: Google Chrome Lesezeichen und Passwörter Backup*

Ok ausprobiert und funktioniert, danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2012)

*AW: Google Chrome Lesezeichen und Passwörter Backup*

Schön, dass es dir geholfen hat 
Ich nutze seit neuestem auch Chrome, allerdings den Iron von SR Ware. 
Werde ich dann bei der nächsten Neuinstallation berücksichtigen


----------

